# Tall 'Exoterra' type vivs



## CatB (Apr 26, 2008)

I am looking for an exoterra-type viv but taller than the 60cm high one I have at the moment - does anyone know if these exist?

I currently have 2 cresties in a 45x45x60 naturally planted exoterra but I'd like to separate them (one is growing much slower than the other). Since I have the space height wise and these are arboreal species I'd like to get them both vivs with a similar footprint (45x45) but taller so they have luxury accommodation .

The space I have to put them in means that actually less deep than 45cm would be good and wider than 45cm would be OK. I guess I could also get one that is much wider and split it down the middle for them.

Does anyone know where I could find something like this?

As a last resort I could have a shot at building one but getting custom cut glass and putting it together seems much harder to me than using wood....

Ideas welcome!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Building your own would be quite easy, check out this thread, if you haven't already : victory:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/529600-constructing-glass-vivarium-step-step.html

Good luck

Jay


----------



## CatB (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow - that's an amazing thread, thanks for the pointer, I hadn't really looked into building my own - I figured it would be far too difficult but that actually looks possible.

Next question is - how easy or difficult is it to accurately cut 6mm glass yourself, all the glaziers I can find near me seem to be commercial types who wouldn't want an order for a DIY project!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

At the doncaster ihs show last year some of the exo terra displays they had were taller than the 60 highs, im guessing they were 90 tall, im not sure if they are available on the market though, the tiny 20x20x30's they also had are available at some places now so the taller ones might be too.

Edit: Just checked the exo terra website and they have 90x45x90's if you split that down the middle (ive seen it done with 2 backgrounds back to back in the middle so each door opens to an individual half of the tank) it would be a nice size.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pendragon said:


> Building your own would be quite easy, check out this thread, if you haven't already : victory:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/529600-constructing-glass-vivarium-step-step.html
> 
> ...


Or go polycarbonate 77 gallon viv construction journal (pics) - Dendroboard


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

new exo vivs due out 1 is 3ft tall 3ft long and 2ft depth:gasp:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> new exo vivs due out 1 is 3ft tall 3ft long and 2ft depth:gasp:


Yup, this is an option, I've heard they are bringing out a taller viv, though it's going to be :censor: off expensive : victory:

We have a commercial glazer in Jersey, they are happy to cut any glass you want, even just one small sheet. You can cut it your self with a good quality glass cutter, but you will be left with very sharp edges. If you get it done by a glazing company, you can get them to round off all the edges : victory:

Jay


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Pendragon said:


> Yup, this is an option, I've heard they are bringing out a taller viv, though it's going to be :censor: off expensive : victory:
> 
> We have a commercial glazer in Jersey, they are happy to cut any glass you want, even just one small sheet. You can cut it your self with a good quality glass cutter, but you will be left with very sharp edges. If you get it done by a glazing company, you can get them to round off all the edges : victory:
> 
> Jay


be a joy to plant a viv that size though:2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> be a joy to plant a viv that size though:2thumb:


Too right, it would look stunning : victory:

Jay


----------



## CatB (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks folks 

The 90x45x90 looks ideal but I can't yet find anywhere selling it - if it only came out recently hopefully it will start to become more widely available - I might e-mail Exo-Terra and ask about a UK stockist. By the time it appears I might have saved up enough to buy one!

I also found the Lucky Reptile Herp-Tarrium which come in 80x50x100 or 120x60x100 but are hugely expensive, does anyone have any experience of these?

I think I'll keep making my own as a last resort, I'm in the midst of enough DIY at the moment!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

dartfrog.co.uk have some huge ent style vivs that are ideal for planting as well and they can also be made to order


----------



## CatB (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks very much - the dartfrog ones do look like they could work if I got one made to order but unfortunately it seems they don't deliver  

Thanks for your help


----------

